# Electrical issue - Alert



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

I was troubleshooting my lumbar function when I discovered a serious electrical issue. 

On the driver's seat, the wiring harness going to the power seat & lumbar control switches wraps aroun the front of the seat treack mechanism, left side. The harness is too short and routed too close to the mechanism. Over time, every time you move the power seat back and forth it bangs the wire harness. I my van, it had cut through the corrugated outer jacket and through the wire insulation, shortiing wires and melting the insulation. As I jiggled the wiring around a bit I actually got smoke coming out. Apparently some of those circuits are insufficiently fused because there is no blown fuse and the wires were still live. 

I don't know if every van was built this way but I assume so. It was clear nothing was touched by anyone after the factory. I would check for this condition, it only takes a few seconds to look. .


----------

